

Did Mark Zuckerberg just accidentally leak the new newsfeed design? - youssefs
http://sefsar.com/post/16915595901/yo-zuck-whats-that

======
swombat
Does that even matter to anyone? Seems to me about as important as if someone
had leaked a google-doodle.

~~~
youssefs
No, this could change how you use Facebook. A doodle doesn't do that.

~~~
swombat
Did the way you use Facebook change significantly last time they changed the
layout of the news feed?

~~~
jgroome
Yep. I'm commenting on and liking all sorts of things I'd never have seen
before the mini-feed in the top-right corner was introduced.

------
user24
Encouraging search will lead to more revenue.

Facebook's problem has always been that they are trying to convert passive
users into active ones.

When you google for "watches", it makes sense to show you ads for watches;
you've expressed your interest.

On facebook, you're interested in Fiona's party pics, not watches.

By increasing the focus on (social)search, FB are positioning themselves to
take advantage of people expressing specific interests, instead of being as
they currently are, passive users.

~~~
youssefs
Yeah, but I wouldn't be surprised if Facebook were planning to expand their
partnership with Microsoft Bing either.

------
josscrowcroft
Downvote this comment if you must, but I have to say it:

Meh.

------
demoo
Should have used the image enhancement software that people use in the movies,
hard to see anything now.

------
bronxbomber92
From what I've heard is that Facebook employees essentially used a custom
Facebook that's integrated into their actual work and work environment. My
guess would be is that is what we're seeing in this photo.

------
geoffw8
If I was zuck, I would totally have my own version/skin.

~~~
iusable
I agree with youssefs, too. It makes sense that he would use something that
everybody is using and testing the latest experiments on top of the public
build.

~~~
youssefs
Yep. Here's a quote by George Clooney about a conversation he had with
President Obama.

"I talked with the president at one of those fundraisers some months back, and
I asked him, "What keeps you up at night?"

And he said, "Everything. Everything that gets to my desk is a critical mass.
If it gets to my desk, then no one else could have handled it."

~~~
Sapient
I don't know what you mean, but are you really comparing Zuckerberg to a
President?

~~~
someperson
If you're not trolling, he means those at the top have their problems filtered
for them. The stuff that get to them are mostly top priorities.

Comparing the head of an organization to the head of a state is fair in this
kind of context.

------
simmosn
You my friend have far too much time on your hands!

------
brk
At this stage nothing is leaking "accidentally". Facebook has gone through
enough press cycles, feature releases, competitive responses, etc., that
anything you are seeing is carefully crafted. Even if it has the look of an
ad-hoc casual internal-only just-for-my-friends feel.

The userspace reactions to even minor changes and features are predictable.

------
technimad
To me it looks like he has no blue bar on top at all and has in fact just
scrolled down a bit. The white part is a browser tab.

~~~
taykh
I don't think so. The ticker on the right suggests the bar is part of the
Facebook site.

------
stefankendall
This is a good catch. This is almost certainly a development version of
facebook that gets rolled out internally before it hits the world, or even A/B
testing.

------
innovoid
maybe it was just admin view?

------
JerusaEnt
I wonder if they would be interested in buying out Greplin (greplin.com) If
they are moving in that direction.

------
bprater
Could Facebook ever challenge Google as the place where people do their
searches?

~~~
jongold
Hypothetically—and with much more compelling brand pages than are around at
present—Facebook could replace much of the web.

Why go on a brand's website when you could just go on their Facebook page?

------
nopassrecover
The feed itself still has a long way to do. I want to try a Timeline feed.

------
gryzzly
He just has user styles and scripts applied, he knows to code, right? :-)

------
creatom
You could at least make photos bigger. Now it's impossible to see.

